# NASCAR's Tony Stewart Circles Sirius Show



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's coming fast... The 24/7 NASCAR Channel on Sirius when the company becomes the official
satellite radio partner of NASCAR starting next year. And one of the first shows announced will
be Tony Stewart Live, a weekly talk show hosted by two-time and reigning NASCAR NEXTEL
Cup Series champion Tony Stewart.

Coming in January, Tony Stewart Live will air exclusively on Sirius' NASCAR channel, providing
listeners with the "ultimate insider's perspective on auto racing," the company said. The weekly
two-hour show will feature Stewart taking calls from listeners, talking with prominent guests and
covering the spectrum of motorsports - from NASCAR to open-wheel racing and more.

Matt Yocum, pit reporter for the NASCAR broadcasts on FOX/FX and NBC/TNT, will be Stewart's
co-host on the show. Preview editions of Tony Stewart Live will begin airing in October. Stewart
will also be featured in the company's NASCAR related marketing and advertising.

For more information, visit http://www.sirius.com

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

